# Distorted Nightmares



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome, I like your mission statement, I like the how to section too, keep on keeping on.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice work! Really looking forward to seeing how your haunt turns out this year


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The "Candy" thing I find Hysterical! Very Good!


----------



## Ghostly Gal (Aug 5, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

very cool, like the logo.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Love your logo very bad arse sir!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone, Here are some photos of my progress.









concept art









elevation of the front entrance









render of the walk through









skeletal structure for the first part of the walk through


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great motto! It's looking awesome


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm finishing up the structure for the display and testing locations of props. Painting and detail work will start on the weekend.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

It's looking good so far!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I was painting the structure this weekend. I started with a base coat of grey, then followed that with a sponge texture of blacks and greys. Still have several more walls to paint and then its time for the details.



















Just got my T-shirt too for friends helping out. It glows in the dark.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

That is amazing Cyberhaunt! I'm a fan. Thanks for sharing pictures of your hard work. Cool t-shirt too.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks great so far. Very ambitious! You are definitely going big!

The shirts look awesome too.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks diabolik, I'm using two of your kits this year.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

The walls are back up and now its time to add the details


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Testing one of the guys for our display


----------



## Limjack (May 25, 2015)

I get exhausted looking at a post like this but at the same time what a kick! Your mind must be going a thousand miles an hour with all the addons and possibilities after the structure is up. If I did something like this my brain would be fried at some point and I would have to lock myself up in one of those cells you created and become the very creature I intended to show.

Jim


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I REALLY like it. Nice work.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Limjack said:


> I get exhausted looking at a post like this but at the same time what a kick! Your mind must be going a thousand miles an hour with all the addons and possibilities after the structure is up. If I did something like this my brain would be fried at some point and I would have to lock myself up in one of those cells you created and become the very creature I intended to show.
> 
> Jim


My mind is at that point right now.


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

I was expecting cloth walls when I saw the pvc frames...how are you attaching the walls to the frame? Just screwing through the wood into the pipe, or maybe a conduit clamp type thing?? And how sturdy is it?


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Lady Dy said:


> I was expecting cloth walls when I saw the pvc frames...how are you attaching the walls to the frame? Just screwing through the wood into the pipe, or maybe a conduit clamp type thing?? And how sturdy is it?


We built the structure with a lot of corners that are connected with metal brackets. The plywood is attached to the pvc pipes with screws , bolts, and zip ties We added a lot of internal walls that give more stability to the structure too. The pvc is 1 1/2 inch which makes it much more stable that the 1 inch. The entire structure is very sturdy.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Cast of characters waiting for showtime.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is what the final walk through looked like.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

For 2016 I'm planning to expand the walk though and change to an asylum theme.










exploring the layout a little more.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

You put way more effort in your haunt and planning than most haunters I've seen. It really seems like you're always looking for a way to innovate your haunt. Good job, sir!


----------



## etheral (Oct 28, 2015)

Brilliant walkthrough. Very creepy. Loved the website too


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Our house will be finishing a remodel around Halloween and I will need to change my plan a bit for this year. We will most likely have a storage unit on our driveway so our display will have to wrap around it. I think it will still work.


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

Cyberhaunt, what program do you use for your design?


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

It's called planner 5d 
https://planner5d.com


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like when I do my remodel we will have a storage contain on the opposite side of the driveway than I thought. Decided to do more exploration for how to accommodate that.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Love the art ! 


Very nice Haunt !


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is an exploration for the entrance.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Really enjoying your thread.


----------

